# Ransom IT KVM offers in Sydney and Adelaide (Australia), 256MB/512MB/1GB, offers starting at $42 ann



## Oliver (Dec 7, 2013)

Ransom IT has been offering hosting services in Australia since 2008 and VPS services since 2010. With a solid reputation and amazingly priced plans Ransom IT is your ideal contact for VPS services in Australia. Ransom IT recently expanded to offer services from Australia's biggest and best connected city: Sydney. Here our presence is with the Servers Australia network at the Equinix SY3 facility and Sydney being a major hub location and the larger upstream provider means we can offer big data allowances for an Australian location.

We own all our hardware (mostly Dell servers) and are a registered trust (special type of legal entity for business in Australia). Our ABN is 58 420 637 227.

There are four new packages available below. Semi annual or annual payment options only with these as it's allowed us to offer the best possible prices. PayPal only with these.

Datacentre/Network/Looking Glass Information:

Adelaide, Colocity Pty Ltd

http://bgp.he.net/AS9297

http://adelaide-lg.ransomit.com.au/

Sydney, Equinix SY3

http://bgp.he.net/AS45671

http://sydney-lg.ransomit.com.au/

Terms of Service are here.

December 2013 Adelaide KVM 256MB

Adelaide KVM VPS

256MB RAM

1 CPU Cores

5GB Disk

50GB Data

1 IPv4, 10 IPv6

$42 annual

December 2013 Adelaide KVM 512MB

Adelaide KVM VPS

512MB RAM

1 CPU Cores

10GB Disk

50GB Data

1 IPv4, 10 IPv6

$52 annual

December 2013 Sydney KVM 512MB

Sydney KVM VPS

512MB RAM

1 CPU Cores

15GB Disk

250GB Data

1 IPv4, 10 IPv6

$42 semi annual or $82 annual

December 2013 Sydney KVM 1024MB

Sydney KVM VPS

1024MB RAM

1 CPU Cores

10GB Disk

200GB Data

1 IPv4, 10 IPv6

$42 semi annual or $82 annual


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 7, 2013)

Something doesn't add up here. Your 512MB plan comes with more bandwidth and disk space than your 1GB plan and both plans are the same price.

Either way, 200GB is a lot for Australia if I remember correctly. I've been wanting to pick up a VPS with you guys for a while but have no idea what I'd use it for besides running network tests from the other side of the world.


----------



## Oliver (Dec 7, 2013)

The reason for this is because compared to in other locations the data costs are a proportionately much higher cost so the RAM and disk space allowance being unbalanced in this way doesn't play as big a factor. When I posted on LET awhile back looking for feedback on potential plans it was clear there was demand for 1GB plans even if there was a compromise in another area of the specifications.

I buy my nodes to fit the normal plans sold on my website and it means that available resources for special offers like this are a bit unbalanced with regards to RAM/HDD space ratios as well and I want to get the best utilisation out of the nodes.


----------



## blergh (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I upgrade my current annual plan to correspond to these plans free of charge? I have paid $50 yearly and have way less than these plans..


----------



## Oliver (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes sure; please submit a ticket to arrange it...


----------



## Aurix (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Oliver,

I'm from Australia and looking at signing up, but before I did, I noticed that "Ransom IT" does not appear to be registered with ASIC as a business name.

Do you have a registered business name?  Who is the trustee of the Ransom IT Trust?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oliver (Dec 11, 2013)

ASIC is for companies only I think. Search the ABR site and you can see us there: http://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?abn=58420637227


The business name isn't registered, it's just a trust and I am the trustee myself (it's my business).


Cheers,


Oliver


----------



## trewq (Dec 11, 2013)

Oliver said:


> ASIC is for companies only I think. Search the ABR site and you can see us there: http://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?abn=58420637227
> 
> 
> The business name isn't registered, it's just a trust and I am the trustee myself (it's my business).
> ...


Asic now maintain the database for registered business names as they are now registered at a federal level instead of state as they were in the past.


----------



## Oliver (Dec 11, 2013)

I see. Well we aren't listed because the business name isn't registered nor does it need to be. If we change to a company structure this is something I'd do but while trading as a trust with my own real name to it I don't see the point.


----------



## Aurix (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Oliver

Without wishing to scare you, you can really only avoid the requirement to register for a business name if you are trading in your first/last name.  See section 18 of the Business Names Registration Act 2011 (Cth) for more info.

Registration costs are minimal, but it's little things like this that are really important.


----------



## Oliver (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't worry, forum threads don't scare me. 


No offence but I take advice on such matters from my chartered accountant service firm and not forum threads online.


If you note the ABR link you will see I've been trading like this since 2008 and prior to that as a sole trader in my own name.


Regards,


Oliver Ransom


----------



## Oliver (Dec 12, 2013)

For completeness sake this Page indicates that as I suspected a registered business name is not required (yet):


http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/ASIC.NSF/byHeadline/Frequently%20asked%20questions%20on%20the%20new%20ASIC%20business%20names%20service#52


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 12, 2013)

Oliver said:


> No offence but I take advice on such matters from my chartered accountant service firm and not forum threads online.


I've been waiting years to see someone say this.  Were I in the market for another south hemisphere VM, that one line would've sold me on buying from you.


----------



## peterw (Dec 12, 2013)

Aurix said:


> Registration costs are minimal, but it's little things like this that are really important.


Not for me. Look at his page. ASN, datacenters everything important is accessable. He is in hosting business since 2006.

He would not be able to run his business in my country without the papers but I don't care because it is ok in down under.


----------



## Oliver (Dec 12, 2013)

Just to be clear, 'Ransom IT Trust' is the full name I do business under and this is the exact name of the legal entity offering these services. There is definitely nothing missing under Australian law to do business the way I do.


Aldryic, thanks.  I am no fly by nighter and am confident I have competent business advice from professionals.


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2014)

VPS prices increased also traffic why?


----------



## Oliver (Jan 6, 2014)

There was minimal interest in these plans from this forum so I updated them for the new year and posted them here instead: http://www.ransomit.com.au/leb_offers

@Neo if you are interested in one of the exact plans listed above and not on the website feel free to email me and I will still honour these offers.

Cheers,

Oliver


----------

